# So I had to leave work early yesterday...



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

...to deal with this. Minor damage to both of my 67 GTOs. Rough day for sure but glad I keep them in neutral as the damage would have been much worse. 


















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

YIKES. You were lucky indeed. Very nice looking garage, and nice looking cars, from what I can gather. Post some pics of your cars!!! Good luck with all the repairs....looks to be minimal. I never park mine with the e-brakes on, either. Owning a couple of classic GTO's can be a real pain. I feel for you.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Well thank you, and yes; it could have been a lot worse. So you feel my pain taking care of two


















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Is the driver OK? Even after you got home? Nice looking cars. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Love the Linden Green on the '67!!


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah, I let the 20 year old live. Still regretting that one... Thanks for the compliment. I inherited the blue one from my father and have owned the green one since 1999; when I was 17. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The blue one is nice, too. Very nice. It's just that you don't see very many Linden Green '67's.....they all got repainted Resale Red. Always liked the Linden Green on a GTO....understated and classy, IMO.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry about what happened! You're a very strong person to have allowed the drive to escape while still breathing... 

Bear


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh I would have much rather they hit the 24 inch maple tree they missed by about five inches. But going to the clink would have been a bad call, too. But when I saw the minor damage and thought about how much worse it could have been I calmed down a little. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad everyone and everything (except that garage door) ended up Ok.

Opposite thing happened to me once in that my GTO rolled backwards into the garage door. Funny how you remember where every scratch came from. I've got a ding from my daughters bicycle to take care of this spring. I have an understood rule that everything stays five feet from the car but somehow it still happens. 







I agree that you have a couple of beautiful GTO's there too!


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Alkygto; you are pretty lenient, I don't let people in my garage, pretty much ever...

Well the appraiser for the insurance company comes tomorrow so I have a bit of a knot in my stomach. I have one of the major collector car insurance companies and the damage to both cars is pretty minor (but the work required to correctly fix them is substantial). Does anyone have any prior experience to (hopefully) ease my stomach? Granted it was in no way my fault (I was not even home) but am still a little apprehensive. Thanks-Jesse


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I have recent experience with Hagerty, and they were absolutely top notch in everything they did for me. Collector car insurance companies generally tend to treat you well.

Bear


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

That's certainly what I'm hoping for. I have had Grundy since 2006 but have never had to contact them other than to pay them. The damage to each car is on the quarter panel, so correct repair is extensive, to say the least...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jesse, I once had a guy back into my $250 VW beetle. Caused $900 worth of damage. The insurance company said it was too expensive to fix and the car wasn't worth it. I said "Fine. No need for a new hood, chrome, and bumper. But you need to return my car to pre-collision condition since I did not damage my car....your client did". They cut me a check for the full amount and I fixed my car correctly. As Bear states, collector car insurance companies are 'on our side' generally because they have fewer claims and are dealing with a different clientele. You state that the damage is minimal but the effort is substantial. You need to get compensated for both. Effort and time is, IMO a precious commodity.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you for the example. I'm just a little worried because to repair the green car you could only redo the quarter and leave a blend line which IMO is not acceptable; the car was painted completely disassembled. And the blue car is original laquer; more easily blendable with the correct person, which I have, but still...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Again, the car did not have a blend line before it was run into. No need to settle for a blend line after the repair. Simply state that all you require is to have it returned to pre-accident condition. No blend line. No more, no less. As for the original lacquer on the blue one, that just plain sux. I'm a sucker for original paint cars.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

That Linden Green is beautiful on these cars, don't think i have seen another one in it. Like GeeTee and Bear said, the classic car insurers have far fewer claims than standard ins. companies and cater to a select market (us) that actually care for and respect our cars. They know this and go out of their way to make things right. Have your body/paint guy do an estimate for both cars to get them back to pre accident condition, nothing less. Do not present it to the insurance company until they come back with a scope of work, then you can compare the two, if they come back higher keep the estimates in your pocket and take the payout. If they come back lower show the estimates and tell them this is what you expect. I do a lot of insurance work as a builder and their pay scale is such that if we run the job efficiently we can make higher profits than what we sell retail these days. The key is to get the scope of work nailed down, and stick to yoru guns to get what you paid for.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you. That has been about the conclusion I have came to. I talked to my body guy before the adjuster called and I am going to have him quote it so I can compare the two. Buy I should certainly stick to my guns, thank you. 

As for the Linden Green; I had never seen one, only the pic of the Limelight drag car in Pete McCarthy(sp)'s book. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've seen several Linden Green '67's (and Palmetto Green '65's and '66's) over the years, but they are not common. Nobody liked the color in the '70's and '80's when these cars were getting their first repaint, and the color was often changed. Had a deal on a '65 GTO about 3 years back that the seller backed out on....the car was burgundy, but had originally been Palmetto Green, which is the same exact color Linden Green is. If you want to see some Linden Green GTO's, check out the Ultimate GTO Picture site. Good luck with your claim....you should do just fine.


----------

